# Eastern Sierra Backpacking/fishing trip



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

A couple months ago I flew out to Reno, few nights of gambling with my cousin, and then headed into Mammoth to meet up with friends. We did 120 mile loop on the JMT, Sierra High Route, and then just pure off trail. Along the way I fished a few lakes and streams from 8,000' to an 11,000'+ stream that was fed from a glacier on Mt Banner. I brought my 6wt and it was complete overkill but I had plans to try and search for some larger fish before we set off in the back country. Other then a few issues with bears the trip was awesome, if you haven't been to Yosemite or the Eastern Sierras you owe it to yourself. Amazing place. 
All fish were caught on Matrix Shad



Still hung over from Reno


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

"All fish were caught on a matrix shad"

that made my day

:clapping:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That was a great trip good for you, I spent a lot of time up there as a young man 68-73 I love that place.

Very nice Brookies :thumbsup:


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*1976-1977 Herlong Army Depot*

I spent two years there serving in the Army MP's. Hunted and fished that area and it was beautiful. I hope it looks kinda like it was after all these years. The town of Doyle only had a few people and Herlong was mostly military. Susanville was right up the road. Mike


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

That sounds like an AWESOME time. Really looking forward to doing something like that. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Truly a great post with the most awesome pics! In the last pic holding a fish you can see in the back ground where a fish has dimpled the waters surface. Way cool.


----------

